# !!-me Hat Was Gefunden!-!!



## GoLLuM (10. September 2001)

hallo!

ich hab ein prog gefunden, mit dem man

HTML-1,2,3
netscape 1-3 (ich weiß jetzt nich, ob auch 4)
IE 3-5

emulieren kann und sich so seine seiten in den verschiedenen browsern anschaun kann. wer interesse hat, sollte sich bei mir melden! 

oder im inet suchen. das ding heißt browserola


----------



## Quentin (10. September 2001)

sorry junge, das tool kennen sicher schon viele seit längerer zeit...



naja, und browserola wird ich glaube nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, kann das sein?

ist ein feines tool, aber wer schaut heutzutage noch auf netscape-kompatibilität? *g*   :|

greets


----------



## GoLLuM (10. September 2001)

es gibt noch viele leute, die auf netscape schaun. das sind dann die leute, die websoites für firmen machen! aber ich versteh einfach nich, wer dieses SCHEISS-prog heutzutage noch benutzt!!!! argh! das macht mich immer wahnsinnig.! :[ 

letztens hab ich hier in irgendeinem thread gelesen, das jemand genau so ein prog sucht, wie browserola. und da dachte ich mir, das könnte ich ja mal hier posten!


----------

